
What Is the Status of IPv6 Adoption? - ebarock
https://blog.sucuri.net/2016/09/ipv6-adoption.html
======
faxmachine
"Interestingly enough, despite the need for more IP addresses, only 33% of the
top 100 sites in the world have IPv6 enabled. Big properties like Bing,
Twitter, Live, MSN.com, Amazon, Paypal, WhatsApp, Dropbox, and many others do
not support it."

I was under the impression that this number would be bigger.

